# Have you tried Merrick Backcountry aw Infused Puppy Food



## superpanjy (May 8, 2015)

Merrick Backcountry Grain Free Raw Infused Puppy Food
My Kesai loves this kibble. 
I pick out all dry chicken and feed him the regular kibble. THen give him the dry chicken as treats. He absolutely loves this food. He leaks his bowl so clean and I don't even need to clean it. 

So far, I didn't see any bad thing about it, but I would love to hear some feedback from you. 

FYI, 22lbs is about $69.99 at Petco. 

Thank you


----------



## GSDKIMBER (Jan 9, 2015)

Kimber tried it and didn't care for it, but i did notice she was having about 6 BM's a day so i got her off it.


----------



## superpanjy (May 8, 2015)

what is BM?


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Merrick just got bought out by Purina FYI, don't know if this means anything or not as far as quality but just a heads up.

Merrick is very potato heavy so I'm not a huge fan.


----------



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

BM = Bowel movement.


----------

